# Problems with Dura-Touch



## jmt31 (Sep 30, 2007)

I just bought a new Winchester Super X3 and i like it alot but the only thing i dont like is the dura-touch. It has a good feel but it stratches so easily. I had marks on it before it even hit the field. I was wondering if anyone has had the same problem with their or if mines a fluke. Thanks for any imput.


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

The Dura Touch coating on my BPS 10 lasted for one or two trips into the field. Now every trip out a little more peels off. After 4 years about 50% of it is gone, especially in the "high wear" areas. Its crap, eventually it will all have peeled off and I won't have to worry about it anymore.
Doesn't make the gun shoot any worse or any less reliable but I won't pay for the coating again. Do they even sell camo guns without the coating?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

If your worried send it back they will fix it for free. But wait until the season is over you may need it.


----------

